# Teaching > General Teaching >  Cognitive Approach to Teaching

## Scheherazade

Has any of you had experienced -either as teachers or learners- with cognitive approach?

If so, please share your thoughts and impressions here.

*Cognitive approach to teaching*

----------


## motherhubbard

This is the method that we are taught in my education classes. I really like it. When we do projects like this in class I get much more out of it.

----------


## Buh4Bee

This is a well researched approach and any good teacher will use this method naturally. You are basically taking a definite approach to how students learn through memory, retention, and language acquisition. It can be easily combined with such methods as differentiated instruction. The problem with such theory is it actual application, because it can be timely. You are asking students to master concepts by breaking them down and putting them back together (breadth and depth). A good theory!

----------


## Nightshade

We kind of did that in uni. I have to say that in those unis alot of people felt neglected and kind of annoyed but I think that looking back we actually learnt more by being left to muddle through completly alone without direction, or much of it anyway, with working in groups and everyone feeding back we all learned something different and looked at thing differently.

----------


## JWHooper

In order to better approach to cognitive approach to teaching, then one needs to get a book. After that, when teaching, he/she needs to tell students that they need to read at least 5 sonnets each day and memorize them, because nature tells us that Sonnet 116 is talking about love of flowers to the love of nature of existence of meaning itself. This might be a little complex, but why do we teach students? Students have the ability to recognize different patters of literature, such as complex poems, novel of sad stuff, and get ready for some tissues along with the book, because once tears flow from student's eyes, the tears is a important proof of nature that poems is sad according to Sonnet number 291 of Edgar Allen Poe. But now, remember - students like sadness, compared to Poe's theoretical thinking of how to read and write with pencils and sometimes, even funny parts of one's own work of the cat that he once loved, but now is in the current theory of literature, which is called *Student's Complex Learning*.

----------

